# What's the best light proof intake vent?



## Hackerman

Just got a tent and it's working out really well.

I have a fan sucking air out of the tent and I keep the screened flaps open on the bottom to allow fresh air to enter into the tent.

However, with the flap open, there is a light leak.

There is a vent hole near the bottom of the tent. I can see simply putting a coffee can or a piece of duct through the hole and stuffing it with anything between panty hose and cotton balls. Anything to block the light but not the air flow.

Any suggestions on this? I can't believe I didn't find any topics on this.


----------



## Locked

I have never in all the years of growing in tents had a problem with the light that might get in those bottom flaps. It has been a non issue for me. Jmo


----------



## MR1

Climb inside your tent with lights off in tent and lights on outside, that is how I check for light leaks. I use a piece of 1/4'' thick black carbon air cleaner filter on the outside of my closet door over the intake vent and I have no light leaks.


----------



## Hackerman

@ Hamster...It's not light getting in that I am worried about. It's the light that leaks out. It's amazing how much light comes out of those flaps. It lights up the entire room. I need this room to be kept completely dark.

@ MR1...I'll look into the carbon filter material. Thanks


----------



## MR1

The black carbon filter will darken it , just have to add a couple more layers.


----------



## MR1

First 2 pics are with 1 layer last pic is with 2 layers.

View attachment P1000069 (1024x768).jpg


View attachment P1000070 (1024x768).jpg


View attachment P1000072 (1024x768).jpg


----------



## DrFever

why are you so worried  about  light coming in  when your actual lights are off ???   Just a heads up  with any small amount of light  that may leak in   it will not effect  your flowering  period or  anything   is it stealth your worried  about then   make  some sort of  box in front of the intake so  light will not show ....
   your running passive   so your tent is like a vacuum cleaner  as  your exhaust fan  vents out the hot air ,  fresh air is coming into the tent at the same  rate


----------



## lyfespan

Make a Z baffle


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Small amounts of light leaking in during flowering and will screw with your flowering.  There are a lot of things you can do, but I think the easiest is just taping something light-proof over the opening from the inside of the tent.  I have pieces of panda film laying around that I have used for similar purposes.


----------



## Hackerman

Like I said, I'm not worried about light leaking IN. This is a veg tent and the light is on 24/7. 

The light that leaks OUT of the tent vents is so bright that it lights up the entire room. That's not very stealth, IMO. I need to keep this room dark because people can see into this room. Not much and it's only through cracks or a partially open door but to have this bright light shining through the cracks just attracts attention to that room.

I have seen a lot of remedies. I'll try a couple and see what works best.

Never heard of Panda Film. I'll check it out.


----------



## Hackerman

Piece of cake. I went to Home Depot and bought a sheet of "Cut it yourself" furnace filter material. A 24" x 36" x 1" sheet was under $10.

I cut 3 pieces 8" x 36" from the sheet. I rolled a piece up to form a cylinder 8" long by 10" in diameter. I put this into the vent openings on the tent and tightened the little string tie nice and snug.

With only 1, I could see the tent sucking in just a tiny bit. The second one made it better and when I put the 3rd one in, it looked clear that the tent was getting enough intake.

Not a speck of light can be seen. Seems to be getting plenty of intake air.

3 light-proof vents, custom fit to the tent, under $10.

Piece of cake.


----------



## DankHobbyist

Awesome fix.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hackerman said:


> Piece of cake. I went to Home Depot and bought a sheet of "Cut it yourself" furnace filter material. A 24" x 36" x 1" sheet was under $10.
> 
> I cut 3 pieces 8" x 36" from the sheet. I rolled a piece up to form a cylinder 8" long by 10" in diameter. I put this into the vent openings on the tent and tightened the little string tie nice and snug.
> 
> With only 1, I could see the tent sucking in just a tiny bit. The second one made it better and when I put the 3rd one in, it looked clear that the tent was getting enough intake.
> 
> Not a speck of light can be seen. Seems to be getting plenty of intake air.
> 
> 3 light-proof vents, custom fit to the tent, under $10.
> 
> Piece of cake.



Nice! Good thinking


----------

